# Is there a deduction for children living at home over the age of 18



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a 19 year old living at home

Going to school and working

I have paid for school and he gets a free pass for living with dad,no cost to him,his work is part time and provides him with pocket money

So after he does his tax return ,his deductions will be more than his income

What happens with the rest


Can I use what my son does not need for his tax return


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

The unused tax credits for tuition/education can either be carried forward for your son to deduct in future years, or be transferred to you to claim for the current tax year. 

I believe all of the education tax credits can be transferred to you, whether or not they could be used by him this year.

http://www.taxtips.ca/filing/students/transfercarryforward.htm

http://www.taxtips.ca/filing/students/tuitiontaxcredit.htm

So it's between you and him to decide if you help him out by letting him keep the credits for later, or if you take them as a "cost" to him in exchange for providing what you do. (As someone whose parents have helped out, regardless of what you do with the credits, thanks for doing the same for your son)


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is doing Robotics and engineering also comes with a co-op

Great idea for carrying forward..............

I am waiting for completion of school so I can retire


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes, lots of deductions... gas money, movie money, clothes money, food money, hot water money, ... oh wait, were you talking about taxes.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

That's great he's in the co-op program... co-op grads are worth more on graduation, and I'm sure the education will sink in more since he has some work experience that makes the learnin' more applicable to him. Some don't even have to bother looking for work; example is my cousin whose last placement offered him a permanent position before he finished school.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Barwelle said:


> That's great he's in the co-op program... co-op grads are worth more on graduation, and I'm sure the education will sink in more since he has some work experience that makes the learnin' more applicable to him. Some don't even have to bother looking for work; example is my cousin whose last placement offered him a permanent position before he finished school.


Program is for two years co-op included

Only 10 students in class

100% placement @ 48k average,not bad for 21 year old

co-op at Linamar,toyota and tigercat to name a few ,,,all students are spoken for


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

1980z28 said:


> He is doing Robotics and engineering also comes with a co-op
> 
> Great idea for carrying forward..............
> 
> I am waiting for completion of school so I can retire


I would not recommend carrying forward the credits. They are non-refundable, so the benefit is at the lowest tax bracket irrespective of the marginal rate. Thus the benefit will be the same to you now if you are taxable, or to your son down the road (barring any tax law changes). Why not take the money now? If you want him to have the money, just get the refund from CRA, and hand it to him. Sooner is better than later!


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Great way to look at it

I will discuss it with him with options


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

What's to discuss? "Son, I'm paying for your room, board, and tuition. And I am happy to do it. But either sign over your unused education amount so I can reduce my tax bill, or start paying your own way." (It shouldn't even be a question. Most dependant children in post-secondary education do this.)


----------



## WiseOwl (Jan 1, 2015)

uptoolate said:


> Yes, lots of deductions... gas money, movie money, clothes money, food money, hot water money, ... oh wait, were you talking about taxes.


Laughed out loud at this. Yes, if only.

If your son transfers the tuition credits to you, just ensure you get him to sign the transfer part of the T2202A in case CRA ever does a 'desk audit' on it.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Great points of discussion


----------



## Allan Madan (Jan 23, 2015)

Your son's tuition, education, textbook amount (T2202A) will be transferable to you (parent). 
However, this is a tax planning strategy. It would be advisable to contact your accountant or tax preparer for direction.

Sincerely, 
http://www.madanca.com
Madan Chartered Accountant


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Allan, here is another example of a post by you that provides information largely already covered by other contributors -- see #2 by Barwelle above. The fact that you make these pretty useless contributions and include a link to your commercial site creates the impression that you are using CMF to promote your business. I think you will find that that violates the terms of use, and is not looked upon kindly by the administrators here. I recommend that you remove the link to your site from your signature line, and focus on providing useful information in your edits, rather than repeating what others have said.


----------

